

District 9 is not an apartheid allegory - occam
http://www.takimag.com/blogs/article/alien_nation/

======
bitwize
That was the takeaway for me too: the movie was only tangentially about
apartheid but it was also about slavery in the South, the Trail of Tears, the
brutality that man can show to fellow sapient creatures but also the nobility
and magnificence. The hostility shown by the humans -- white _and_ black -- to
the aliens hammers home the point that the general dynamic is the same
throughout history, what changes is the line of demarcation which dictates who
is "one of us" and who is an outsider.

